# Well it's about time.......................



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2007)

That I posted some pictures. I've been slacking lately with all thats been happening. So tonight I decided to grill my little behind off. 


 

 




 

 




 



Stuffed chicken thighs, grilled potato pizza, citrus marinated chicken legs, chuck steak and grilled pineapple for dessert. Ended up being a pretty tasty meal!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Nick..........do us a favor and take a little break more often! (so you can think of great stuff to cook  )
Awesome looking grub dude!
Grilled potato pizza  Do tell :? 

As far as grilling your"little behind off"................    If you believe it we will  
Glad you're back!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick..........do us a favor and take a little break more often! (so you can think of great stuff to cook  )
> Awesome looking grub dude!
> Grilled potato pizza  Do tell :?
> 
> ...



Just boiled a potato and sliced thin. I put it on the pizza along with some sauted onions. I had it once like that at a pizza parlor and really liked it. As far as my little behind, I was comparing it to Larry's!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 10, 2007)

Man o Man...now that's a might fine spread...


----------



## cleglue (Jun 10, 2007)

Very nice.  That is a lot of food to choose from.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

wow...just wow. Very nice!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 10, 2007)

That looks pretty good for a guy with a funny accent.


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't understand why you didn't cook us supper at SOTB?!?!?!?


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2007)

Forgot to say..............
*THAT MEAL LOOKED GREAT BROTHER!!!!*


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 10, 2007)

I have to say that all looks mighty good!!!.. This is why I have to buy suspenders this week...


----------



## john pen (Jun 10, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 11, 2007)

Worth the wait Nicky!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 11, 2007)

Good lookin food there.


----------



## john a (Jun 11, 2007)

Meal? That's a feast.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 11, 2007)

Nick that looks fine guy. Whats this funny accent crap? I thought I was the only one with a speech problem.... You mean yall too    :?:


----------



## knine (Jun 11, 2007)

food looks dam good . 

talking funny who?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know......I sound normal to me!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 11, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmm damn.. dat looked good.. I loved the bacon wrapped stuffed chicken thighs.. gonnna have to try that one...  did you start with boneless thighs or cut the bone out yerself?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmmmm damn.. dat looked good.. I loved the bacon wrapped stuffed chicken thighs.. gonnna have to try that one...  did you start with boneless thighs or cut the bone out yerself?



I cut the bone out myself. I put a layer of spinach, then some gogonzola cheese and rolled them up and wrapped in bacon!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 12, 2007)

Wicked awesome dude!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nick I'll say it again. Nice job old boy!!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

Now thats what I call a dinner.  Great job Nick.  Thanks for the pics.  Those stuffed thighs look increadable.


----------

